# Plastic wrap



## simihacker (Feb 9, 2014)

What do you think about wrapping fresh cut Buckeye burls with plastic
I need to get Anchorseal or paraffin to seal the end grain
I have been using latex but I know it's not the best 
I welcome your thoughts on this


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2014)

That'll work until you get some sealer. If they are kept in plastic too long in humid environs or where rapid temp occurs frequently they will mildew but it'll just be surface mildew.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 9, 2014)

It works fine for temporary, but will increase mildew formation and won't ever dry that way.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 12, 2014)

Or if you are just talking a day or two, put em in a plastic garbage bag and tie the end up. Buckeye doesn't tend to crack fast, unless u have an extreme temp change .


----------



## Patrude (Feb 14, 2014)

I agree, the plastic wrap is o k for the short term, but ya need to get some sealer. I like to cover my green wood in shavings inside a bucket, tends to keep the wood stable and less chance for mold to form

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

